# kota bows?



## stmcbrc (Mar 19, 2008)

I am thinking on ordering one of the Kota bows but I would like to hear from someone who owns one and who could give me their opinion on the Kota recurve bows.


----------



## NodakQ2 (Apr 4, 2003)

*Kotas...*

I've owned 8 Kotas...7 longbows and one recurve...I just shot the TFX Recurve last week and it is SWEET. I went to see Tim (the bowyer), with the intention of buying a TFX but when it was all said and done I ordered another longbow.

You absolutely cannot go wrong with Kota, they are top end for sure. The TFX I shot was very smooth and shot darts. I am just proving to not be much of a recurve guy. Order the Kota, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

An American friend of mine that is currently staying in NZ has a Kota Killum recurve.
It has the old 50's style grip and is one of the nicest recurves I've seen "from a heap of customs I've come across".
The Kota is now on my short list of bows to own one day.
Cheers.


----------



## oliverstacy (Jul 10, 2006)

*Kill-um Recurve*

I've been shooting my Kill-um recurve a lot the last month getting ready for turkey season. It is very smooth and since I started on a longbow the grip was very similar to my Savannah. The detail is very nice and Tim is a great person to deal with.

The handle is Bacote with Birds-eye maple limbs. I've named it "The Spider" for all the eyes in the limbs.














































I've never been one to shoot sitting down so with this year’s turkey season fast approaching and me hunting out of my Matrix I've been shooting it from a chair. It draws very well from a seated position, I think with my longbow could be a problem.

It is #[email protected]" and it 60" AMO...I asked if he could make a 62" and he couldn't because he only has the one form. I'd like to look at another one down the road...I've talked to him about wood combinations and he has a very nice selection of veneers if your interested in something special.

Mine shoots Beman MFX Classics at 30.5" long and 145 grs up front very well.

Josh


----------



## rackman (Nov 10, 2005)

How much does the killum sell for? Thanks


----------



## No Car Parts (Oct 2, 2010)

The Kill-um is $525, can't go wrong with a Kota!!!


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

Tim is a super nice guy and easy to deal with, I have a Prairie Fire and it's smooth to draw and shoots well. I have shot the TFX and really liked that bow but was enjoying longbows more at the time so I got the Fire. Some guys buy his bows and sell them if you are in a hurry. G and M Archery always has a few and Tim once mentioned he sells them to Schells (think I spelled that wrong we don't have the stores here). His wife Carol makes the strings and if you don't make them buy a few extra, she does a nice job


----------



## 1shot1yote (Apr 20, 2010)

rraming where are you from in MN? I live about a half an hour south of G&M Archery.


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

4 hours south of you - Suburb of Minneapolis - G&M has been sitting on the same bows of Kota's for a long time - look them over good if your going


----------

